# Advice on Breaking In



## juliehodson86 (13 August 2009)

Hi everyone

I need some advice on breaking in horses. I've never done it before and never really been around anyone else breaking in a horse so I'm not sure what to expect. I'm considering importing a yearling filly so I want to know exactly what it involves so that I can decide whether it's too much for me to handle. If someone could give me a step by step timeline of what I should be doing that would be great.

Thanks! xx


----------



## scrumpygus (13 August 2009)

I definately wouldnt attempt it without having someone who really knows what they are doing with you. It doesnt matter if you read an entire manual nobody can tell you how any horse will react in any given circumstance. It may be worth have a pro in to do some of the work if you are unsure. Even the most experienced of riders have someone experienced on the ground to help aswell.
Do you have another horse you currently ride? How experienced a rider are you? Do you have any experience handling youngsters?


----------



## sandr (13 August 2009)

My advice? Honestly, if you have no idea and really want a youngster then spend what you would be spending on a youngster already backed.


----------



## Daisychain (13 August 2009)

Your having a laugh ent ya


----------



## S14Tobin (13 August 2009)

Must admit I would have serious thought's about doing this if you really are not confident in your ability...  and echo the above responses, however, I bought my chap as a 7 month old, and brought him on myself - however once backed he went away to a professional for a few weeks - I'd been in touch with her throughout and riding-wise he's never put a foot wrong - however, I soon found the 'holes' in his ground training which have only just come right, he's nearly 11 now. If I had to do it again, I would certainly send him away for the whole process to the pro. again. It's hard enough without having to adit your own mistakes!


----------



## eggs (13 August 2009)

Having done quite a few youngsters, most home bred, I would re-iterate what has already been said.  If you want to do it yourself you MUST have some-one experienced to help you.  I would never back a youngster without some-one else being around.

If you are confident in handling horses you could do a lot of the basic work yourself as long as there is someone else about but I would probably get some-one experienced to do the backing.  

In my opinion, young horses must be taught good manners and learn that it is not acceptable to push you around.

Also, I always perfer the youngsters to have company of a similar age together with an older, sensible horse.


----------



## juliehodson86 (13 August 2009)

Thank you for all your advice. I definitely would need help! There is a lovely boarding stables near where I live which will do full livery and breaking in for £160 a week so now I just need to figure out whether I can afford it or whether I should just wait until I find an older horse that I like.


----------



## scrumpygus (13 August 2009)

Even if you send her away to be broken as a youngster when she/he comes home theres an awful lot thats still gonna be new to them that they will probably over-react to at some point and you need to be 100% sure it isnt gonna knock your confidence if u do have a fall from an exhuberhant youngster as this is bound to happen - you need to be sure your confidence is good enough to sit quiet and not tense up through inexperience through any reaction she may have as a youngster. If you are relatively inexperienced then i would say you are definately better to get an older horse to teach you a bit more before you try and bring on a youngster. Im sure youll make the right choice.x


----------



## emma69 (13 August 2009)

If you are inexperienced, you will also need to factor in regular lessons with someone good once he is passed the backing stage - babies need very careful riding from quiet experienced riders, otherwise it can create problems which are not easily corrected. If you are thinking of buying a yearling, it will be a good couple of years before you can think of breaking / backing her, and it is hard to be sure of finances 2-3 years down the road. You will also have the expense of keeping a horse for that time as well, don't forget. If I were you, I would look at how much it would cost you over the 2-3 years, plus the cost of breaking and an instructor to bring on, I think you will find you can buy yourself an already started horse for much less than the filly+costs for 3 years+cost of breaking+cost of instructor.


----------



## juliehodson86 (13 August 2009)

I am an experienced rider, have been riding for about 10 years and have a horse on loan at the moment who is quite crazy so I am used to bucking and spooking etc and would expect that from a youngster anyway. My main worry was going about breaking a yearling properly so that there weren't problems later in life.

I do think though that I will try and get a slightly older horse, possibly a 4 - 6 year old that has already been backed and is progressing. Maybe in a few years once I have been around someone else breaking in a horse I'll have enough experience to take on a foal but not at the moment! 

Thanks again everyone for putting things in perspective 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## lucyrostance (13 August 2009)

I have a business breaking and training and the majority of problem cases I come across is people having a go themselves and it then takes me a lot more time and the owners a lot more money sorting out the problems. My advice would be get a professional involved. PM me if you want to know more about my services. Can also take them in for breaking


----------



## ecrozier (13 August 2009)

I think it does depend on the rider/handler's experience and how much help you can get.  I have a friend who bought a yearling against all advice, as she wasn't very experienced at all!  He is now 3, she has asked for professional help whenever she needed it, sent him away to be backed for a month, and has him back now and is hacking him out.  However it helps that he is small-ish, native x, and a nice chap generally.
We are in the middle of backing a 16.1hh ISH x WB and i have helped back quite a few before and schooled both mine up from very basic/naughty level to reasonable RC competitive level (intro eventing/novice dressage) so I am used to working with naughty horses!  I wouldn't have taken one on any earlier than this I must say, and so far the actual backing has been easy....but we have had professional help on hand each time we have done something 'new'!  He's been angelic, fortunately, and is now stopping/steering in walk and trot quite happily so all going well, BUT having reschooled two difficult horses of my own in the past and also ridden a huge variety of young and old horses I think I have only just got the experience now that we need.  And our boy is very 'irish' in his attitude - I'd be wary personally of taking on a young imported horse - we know exactly where he came from and how well he had been handled before we bought him, and a huge amount of the groundwork had been done by previous owner which helps a lot!
Maybe look for something that is 'backed and hacking' this time, spend a few year working on that with lessons etc, and then maybe get a yearling next time?  You'll get more riding that way too!
E.x


----------



## charmedkatie (20 May 2011)

Kinda hijacking the thread sorry but its on the same lines ish

I've had my 3 year old since the day he was born and unfortunatly circomstance mean i cant afford to send him away to be broken this year.  He's a really calm, laid back horse who accepts new things really easily. I'm just wondering what i could possibly do with him this year to get him ready to be properly broken next spring.

Iv kinda jumped of things and climbed on stuff since he was weaned so he's not easily spooked by unexpected movements or people apearing above him and hes fine with like coats and stuff being placed on his back. Iv got on a mounting block next to him and leant some of my weight over his back and he isint phased by it.

I wanna try and do new stuff with him this year as he seems to have matured quite a bit this last couple of months, just not really sure what i can do. Dont want to just leave him in the field till next year as he gets bored easy and seems to enjoy doing different things.


----------



## Toffee44 (20 May 2011)

Can I ask what age as you just worded breaking a yearling ?


----------



## charmedkatie (24 May 2011)

Do u mean me or the other person lol?
Mine's 3


----------



## Foxhunter49 (24 May 2011)

juliehodson86 said:



			I am an experienced rider, have been riding for about 10 years and have a horse on loan at the moment who is quite crazy so I am used to bucking and spooking etc and would expect that from a youngster anyway. My main worry was going about breaking a yearling properly so that there weren't problems later in life.
		
Click to expand...

You have this wrong, if a young horse is broken correctly then it should *not* be bucking and spooking. 

I cannot count the number of horses, mostly TBs, I have started under saddle and I cannot remember one that bucked when I started riding it, only ones that had come for 'training' after owners had tried to do the job themselves.


----------



## ShaniceG (7 August 2012)

I do agree with everyone's advice on here, but on the other hand you won't know until you do it! I decided to buy a foal at 6 months old, I still have her now and she was 2 in may. She can be an absolute nightmare at times and it has been extremely difficult to the point of whether or not I was capable of bringing her on. I stuck to it and with persistence and patience she is a different horse to a year ago! I use to have great difficulty bringing her in from the field as she became so attached to the mares. She used to knock me around, run at me, and has even trampled me. Although it knocked my confidence I wouldn't give in. I did have help after this, my farrier came out and had hour long sessions with me showing me how to handle and control her when she flipped out. She use to flip out with the farrier and refused when he tried to trim her. She is not fazed by anything, at all. Big loud vehicles, bags, different objects, coats, tarpaulin. In my opinion everything is trial and error! Now she is an absolute gem. I have gained so much knowledge since having her. I am sitting on her in the stable,  she has had a saddle on her back, without the girth though, and I will soon be introducing her to the bit once her Teeth grow out! I am only 20 years of age and have just over 10 years experience with horses. I have never owned a horse under the age of five, and wanted to have a foal so I could gain a new experience. We have a great bond and she trusts me. Which is key in any human/horse relationship. Reading books and finding information on the Internet will not do any harm! I would go for it! And worry about the money in 2-3 years time. The is nothing like it! She makes me laugh everyday and foals are so affectionate and funny! I have been in the stable and laid alongside her and stroked her while she falls asleep lol. If you decide to get one I would definitely get a colt as they are so much more chilled! That's if you want him cut!  My mare has a lot of tantrums! I plan to do a lot of the ground work myself, I have little experience but help is always on hand and if needs be I will call in a professional so I can watch and learn! How will you ever know if you don't go for it!?


----------



## vieshot (7 August 2012)

Everyone has to start somewhere! I got my first foal after being a horse owner only two years. I did everything myself. From halter breaking right through to work under saddle. I think most would have given me a thick ear at the time and told me I wasn't ready for a youngster. As it goes he's a diamond. You can do anything with him, perfect to handle and quiet and straightforward ride with no hang ups. I must have done something right! 

I have a 2yo and a yearling now that I intend to do myself too when the time is right. If you have people around you that can help and are confident and ready for a challenge then I wouldn't scrap the idea completely.

That said the idea you have of youngsters bucking etc is simply incorrect, if it bucks then you haven't done it right!!


----------



## MagicMelon (7 August 2012)

juliehodson86 said:



			I am an experienced rider, have been riding for about 10 years and have a horse on loan at the moment who is quite crazy so I am used to bucking and spooking etc and would expect that from a youngster anyway. My main worry was going about breaking a yearling properly so that there weren't problems later in life.

I do think though that I will try and get a slightly older horse, possibly a 4 - 6 year old that has already been backed and is progressing. Maybe in a few years once I have been around someone else breaking in a horse I'll have enough experience to take on a foal but not at the moment!  x
		
Click to expand...

I think the fact that you say you "expect" a youngter to buck and spook suggests you aren't experienced enough to take on a youngster.  Ive backed and brought onto compete a few horses and ponies over the years and never expect ANY of them to buck / spook. Yes, you have to expect greeness but if done properly they should generally never buck etc. Having one loan horse, isn't enough to prepare you for having a foal IMO. I dont see why you want one, why not get a 6yr old thats more established yet still can be brought on, then you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Waffles (7 August 2012)

I agree that everyone has to start somewhere, but if you're in doubt about whether you have enough experience to do this yourself, then you probably don't.  I read somewhere recently (either Kelly Marks or Richard Maxwell) that sending a horse away to be broken is akin to sending a toddler away to be potty trained.


----------



## Jewkes (7 August 2012)

Op hasn't posted for 3 years


----------



## McNally (7 August 2012)

Toffee44 said:



			Can I ask what age as you just worded breaking a yearling ?
		
Click to expand...

mm, I noticed this aswell.

A year or so ago i was given a presant! It was a 3 year old and really i had little choice but to have a go or and up with a field ornament. I wasnt really in the position to keep the horse forget about send him to a professional so we winged it ourselves. Probably not in the most conventional way either but it worked for us, he was going very well.
Until a year later he became difficult and we are currently going through a really bad patch and i have to wonder if its all mu fault .
Breaking or having a youngster had never even entered my head before- its certainly wasnt something i wanted to be doing and didnt really enjoy it either as i worried the whole time thru (and he was VERY easy to back and break) 
Ive also seen horses be completely ruined due to the person breaking not doing things correctly.
My advice would be get a nice horse you can enjoy! x


----------



## Miss L Toe (7 August 2012)

juliehodson86 said:



			Thank you for all your advice. I definitely would need help! There is a lovely boarding stables near where I live which will do full livery and breaking in for £160 a week so now I just need to figure out whether I can afford it or whether I should just wait until I find an older horse that I like.
		
Click to expand...

If you have to think about $$$, forget the whole thing, and buy what you want.


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 August 2012)

Buy Richard Maxwell's train your young horse. Do the ground work and get someone with similar methods to break her. Simples. 

I broke my first horse who was a complete nut case of a 2 year old when I got her. Couldn't touch her other than her head or she kicked/bit me. One year of following his methods I was ready to back her and she never put a foot wrong and I never even fell off her. In fact the first time in her life someone has fallen off her was last week when her loaner took her xc training and they tried to jump a jump into the sun and she stopped. She is 17 now


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 August 2012)

Oh I see someone has resurrected the thread with a similar question. 

My advice is pretty much the same tho.


----------

